# What is the best/proper method on affixing dryer duct



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished doing the run of dryer duct ....
I did a couple brushes of mastic on the corner pieces just to seal it up.

What is the correct/best method on securing the duct runs..

While foil seems to be the universal answer, I recall reading somewhere which suggested that even the foil glue does harden over time.

Not a fan of clamps, as you need to tighten it up a bit just to snug the connections up. In order to *snug* it up, it does ~pinch~ the metal in a bit.

Pros, what is/are the best way to secure dryer ducts.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Tape & mastic Last resort clamps


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

Try this 4" Plastic Quick Fit Dryer Elbow Kit by LAMBRO, Part #3003L, less than $10.00


This plastic elbow fits snugly (with no clamp needed) onto the crimped dryer exhaust pipe using a wide rubber gasket. The elbow will also fit snugly onto the dryer vent hood (thru-wall vent pipe) if the vent pipe is crimped. 


There is very minimal air leakage on this plastic elbow unlike the blow-by through the numerous seams on a cheapie aluminum elbow. I also recommend that you use a corrugated aluminum flex pipe kit as depicted in the photo below.

Take your time using this type of dryer vent pipe as you attempt to thread it onto the split threads on the plastic elbow. It may take a lot of pushing, twisting and finessing to get the vent pipe to bite onto the elbow threads. Gripping the pipe too firmly while attempting to force the elbow threads into the vent pipe will put a dent in the vent pipe. Just take your time and don't manhandle the aluminum vent pipe using a gorilla grip. 

I use two of these elbows on my dryer exhaust pipe as well as a vent pipe kit. It works great.


LAMBRO DRYER ELBOW KIT DETAILS:
No Clamp needed, Rubber gasket secures elbow to dryer or vent hood.

KIT CONTENTS:
1 - Plastic 90 degree elbow with rubber gasket inside one side.
1 - 4" metal worm gear clamp


You can find the dryer elbow at *LOWE'S*, or purchase it online. Search for "_Lambro 3003L_" and you will find several internet sites have it for sale.
You can purchase a vent pipe crimper and a flex pipe dryer vent kit at most any big box home improvement store.


LAMBRO 3003L Dryer Elbow, less than $10.00

Aluminum Flex Pipe Dryer Vent Kit, 4" x 8', less than $15.00

Malco-C5XXX-Pipe-Crimper, less than $30.00



Good luck!


----------

